# Surge App for Android



## jhUBERt (Apr 3, 2017)

Anyone have a recommendation for a surge notification app? I hate to sound lazy, but there are times I wish I could just be at home until things heat up and then have my phone alert me. I use Samsung Note 3. Are there any good apps out there, and ones to stay away from?


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

I use Surge Chaser for Uber & Lyft both.


----------



## BattleBornUberChic (Apr 15, 2017)

2x and primeTime


----------



## jhUBERt (Apr 3, 2017)

BattleBornUberChic said:


> 2x and primeTime


Are those on google play? I wasn't seeing those.


----------



## BattleBornUberChic (Apr 15, 2017)

Yes 
Surge - The Rideshare Surge Tracking App by Duncan Cunningham
https://appsto.re/us/8NGZ6.i

Primetime - The Lyft Driver's App by Duncan Cunningham
https://appsto.re/us/o1Uddb.i


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

BattleBornUberChic said:


> Yes
> Surge - The Rideshare Surge Tracking App by Duncan Cunningham
> https://appsto.re/us/8NGZ6.i
> 
> ...


Your links are for iTunes (iPhones). The OP is looking for Android Apps.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Try Surge Chaser by Michael Siedlecki in the Play store. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.surgechaser
and Surge Chaser for LYFT by Michael Siedlecki in the Play store. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.uplyftprime


----------



## jhUBERt (Apr 3, 2017)

dolllarchaser said:


> Try Surge Chaser by Michael Siedlecki in the Play store. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.surgechaser
> and Surge Chaser for LYFT by Michael Siedlecki in the Play store. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.uplyftprime


I downloaded Surge Chaser, trying just 1 month of premium membership to see how I like it. Seems like you can setup a ton of different pins on the map. Any idea the radius out from each pin that it is monitoring? I pretty much canvased the entire city like a battleship gameboard.


----------



## Barber2u (Jul 13, 2017)

I believe it's 300 meters from each pin.


----------



## jose090 (Sep 1, 2017)

I am also curious about that. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> Are those on google play? I wasn't seeing those.


I don't think your phone supports any of these apps.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Juuuuuuust remember. Every time you use these to check for surge you are adding to the surge...LoL I sat there and monitored it one night in a more remote area. Felt pretty dumb when I realized I was chasing my own tail.


----------

